# Silly Functions Explanation Using Their Reactions To Glazed Doughnuts



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

*Se-* "Woah, that glazed doughnut looks good, and it smells really nice. It feels really warm too, this is a hot doughnut! -Eats Doughnut- 

Lesson: Se notices things, and may or may not participate in them, depending on it's placement in stack. If Dom-Se, it then resorts to it's inner judging/decision making function to decide the next step. 


*Si-*"This glazed doughnut reminds me of the other shop I used to hang around in, where they would add the frosting more ontop rather than coat the entire doughnut with sugar. Back when life was more.. simple. Better times, definitely better times." 

Lesson: Si more or less relates back to impressionable sensations within their own experiences, from a way that seems romantic. This isn't to say that various other types or functions can't have their own expressions tempered from past experiences, this is more or less about internalized concrete experiences as opposed to the latter. 

*Ne*: "This glazed doughnut, would be so much better.. If there were, like, little sprinkles added on them? Or like what if this doughnut was like the last doughnut in the world? And like-Visualizes an entire movie scene with twists and turns about the doughnut.* And at the end one of the twists is, that the friend whom was with me for throughout the chase betrayed me just to get it and we're at a Mexican stand-off with hand-guns both pointed at each other?" 

Lesson: Ne takes possibilities and exaggerates them, it loves explores various different concepts, and accepts a variety of different perspectives and seeks to explore every one of them. 


*Ni*: "In a way.. This doughnut is synonymous towards the cycles of life. A natural flow or progression towards an ever-looming future. Every bite we take as humans is bears true of our need to break the cycles that bind us towards this continuous chain of events. Maybe one day, we can shed the consistency and look forward towards a new future." 

Lesson: Ni takes impressions through symbolic flows of subconsciousness, and applies an abstract meaning towards them. The doughnut isn't just a doughnut, it represents something beyond what the eye has seen. 

*Fi*: "This doughnut is tasty and I want it." 


Lesson: Fi focuses more or on it's own decision making. How it feels about the doughnut is more important than other's opinion.

*Fe*:"So this is the glaze doughnut so many other people were talking about." 

Lesson: Fe is interested/focused on in a shared, collective experience. Keep in mind, it doesn't necessarily mean they want to do what everyone else does, but that what other people enjoy is something they are aware of.

*Ti*: "This is a glazed doughnut.. How do they make these things?" 

Lesson: Ti is interested in what makes up the doughnut and how it is constructed. Not necessarily focused on facts, but more or less curious about its own thought processes.

*Te*: "Why is there frosting on top of this doughnut, as opposed to under it as well? That way, you wouldn't have to worry about biting a bland spot? Especially, considering that 95% of people enjoy eating them in such a way."

Lesson: Te is more about efficiency and effectiveness, taking every bit of the doughnut into consideration, and focused on utilization.

I may take another stab at actual functions in a more serious manner one day, not sure. It depends on time.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

This post makes me relatea lot to Ni, despite the act that I almost always test as NTP.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Xcopy said:


> *Si-*"This glazed doughnut reminds me of the other shop I used to hang around in, where they would add the frosting more ontop rather than coat the entire doughnut with sugar. Back when life was more.. simple. Better times, definitely better times."
> 
> Lesson: Si more or less relates back to impressionable sensations within their own experiences, from a way that seems romantic. This isn't to say that various other types or functions can't have their own expressions tempered from past experiences, this is more or less about internalized concrete experiences as opposed to the latter.


*Si-* "WARNING... WARNING... This glazed doughnut is different than expected."

For me, as a SiTe ISTJ, the Si comparison really starts and ends with "this is different than my archetypal doughnut". There is NEVER any "this reminds me of..." in terms of specific locations/incidences, etc., or (especially) nostalgic/romantic longings for the "old" doughnut. There is never any presumptive favoring of the old over the new... just an "alarm" that something is, indeed, new or different and warrants additional investigation/vetting. Si will also provide Te with referential details about the archetypal doughnut to support Te in understanding the new doughnut and determining its positive and negative qualities relative to the reference doughnut. NOTHING from Si directly/inherently/unilaterally precludes the new doughnut from being determined as better and becoming the new archetype. 

Where we tend to get into conflicts with others is when the other party wants an immediate response/decision without allowing time for what we consider mandatory due diligence. Not much is required for evaluating a doughnut, but quite often we take more time performing that due diligence than others - reckless fools that they are!  - have patience for. 

I could imagine that SiFe or other stacks with Si in lower positions could experience Si differently, possibly in a less "clinical" way than SiTe does but, in any case, I do not believe that Si all by itself is responsible for any of those nostalgic/romantic feelings.


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

> *Fi*: "This doughnut is tasty and I want it."


TIL I'm an Fi user.

Or hungry.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

jcal said:


> *Si-* "WARNING... WARNING... This glazed doughnut is different than expected."
> 
> For me, as a SiTe ISTJ, the Si comparison really starts and ends with "this is different than my archetypal doughnut". There is NEVER any "this reminds me of..." in terms of specific locations/incidences, etc., or (especially) nostalgic/romantic longings for the "old" doughnut. There is never any presumptive favoring of the old over the new... just an "alarm" that something is, indeed, new or different and warrants additional investigation/vetting. Si will also provide Te with details about the archetypal doughnut to support Te in making a considered determination of better/worse and or safe/dangerous for the new doughnut. NOTHING from Si directly/inherently/unilaterally precludes the new doughnut from becoming the new archetype.
> 
> ...


I was going to post something along the lines of this, but couldn't form the right words yet. I agree though, I don't think I would ever think of the doughnut in terms of "this reminds me of..." and develop romantic nostalgia over it lol. More like, "hmm this doughnut is bigger than expected. It's actually tastier than expected. I am pleasantly surprised". Which pretty much is what you're saying about the expected archetype of a doughnut. ISTJs tend to compare and contrast things a lot in order to form a conclusion of it.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

read below.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

which function is this closest to

"I see that they are advertising the glazed donut prominently in comparison to the other doughnuts. ah, I see what they're doing.. I suspect there's some kind of quota this restaurant has to fulfill and they have been struggling with it and had to resort to this as a result. interesting.."


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

also the way you described the Ti function makes it seem more like a perceiving function than a judging one. it doesn't seem like it's judging or classifying incoming info, it looks like it's seeking information like a perceiving one would.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

spaceynyc said:


> which function is this closest to
> 
> "I see that they are advertising the glazed donut prominently in comparison to the other doughnuts. ah, I see what they're doing.. I suspect there's some kind of quota this restaurant has to fulfill and they have been struggling with it and had to resort to this as a result. interesting.."


Seems more like Ni-Ti-Se. It's drawing it's own conclusions, but with a slight glance at something around them. Se would probably be at the bottom for this person, within the scenario considering how they don't have much of an interest in helping nor any empathy or any interaction, just detached curiosity. I almost considered it being a Ti-dom with tert Si, because I notice tert Si is the main one whom enjoys comparing the new with the old the most.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

jcal said:


> *Si-* "WARNING... WARNING... This glazed doughnut is different than expected."
> 
> For me, as a SiTe ISTJ, the Si comparison really starts and ends with "this is different than my archetypal doughnut". There is NEVER any "this reminds me of..." in terms of specific locations/incidences, etc., or (especially) nostalgic/romantic longings for the "old" doughnut. There is never any presumptive favoring of the old over the new... just an "alarm" that something is, indeed, new or different and warrants additional investigation/vetting. Si will also provide Te with details about the archetypal doughnut to support Te in making a considered determination of better/worse and or safe/dangerous for the new doughnut. NOTHING from Si directly/inherently/unilaterally precludes the new doughnut from becoming the new archetype.
> 
> ...


I am aware how the function works, but if you took my "Silly" explanation seriously, then it would imply that I believe all Ne users make entire movie scenes about every little matter they come across. Which I wouldn't find impossible, but I would also like to admit, this thread has brought me to notice that the two personality types that tend to use the functions I notice the most hung up on specific nitpicks are the ones I easily rub a particular way that is either annoyance or I just know how to push those specific buttons. 

Ti still pointing out inconsistencies, and Si still hung up on matters that differ from their own specific impressions. Sorry, if I did rub anyone the wrong way.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Seems more like Ni-Ti-Se. It's drawing it's own conclusions, but with a slight glance at something around them. Se would probably be at the bottom for this person, within the scenario considering how they don't have much of an interest in helping nor any empathy or any interaction, just detached curiosity. I almost considered it being a Ti-dom with tert Si, because I notice tert Si is the main one whom enjoys comparing the new with the old the most.


this is my line of thinking a lot of the time, I see something and I always assume there's something that someone is not telling us or not showing us and my mind immediately tries to create something to fill that in. is this Ni & Ti overriding Se? Also I can see where you're coming from with Ti - Si but most of my theories aren't based in comparison to old observations, it's usually based on context clues in front of me currently.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

spaceynyc said:


> also the way you described the Ti function makes it seem more like a perceiving function than a judging one. it doesn't seem like it's judging or classifying incoming info, it looks like it's seeking information like a perceiving one would.


Yeah, can you tell it's the function I spend the less time with? Lol However, in a more serious manner, I suppose I should've omitted the "This is a doughnut" part from it, but it's more or less that Ti seems like the one function that would listen to a lyric and think.. "What does that actually mean?" Then it would spend a long amount of time dissecting the possibility of it and if it made sense to them, they would leave it alone, but if not, they would try come up with a suggestion for how to "fix it". Ti's a lot like a mechanic from my perspective, trying to sort out the construct in order to see how the pieces fit according to their own mindset. Whenever I come across an internal functions point of view, I sort of just learn to nod my head because it's coming from a reality that would only appeal to their own minds and only people with similar internal impressions, feelings, or thoughts could relate to it.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Yeah, can you tell it's the function I spend the less time with? Lol However, in a more serious manner, I suppose I should've omitted the "This is a doughnut" part from it, but it's more or less that Ti seems like the one function that would listen to a lyric and think.. "What does that actually mean?" Then it would spend a long amount of time dissecting the possibility of it and if it made sense to them, they would leave it alone, but if not, they would try come up with a suggestion for how to "fix it". Ti's a lot like a mechanic from my perspective, trying to sort out the construct in order to see how the pieces fit according to their own mindset. Whenever I come across an internal functions point of view, I sort of just learn to nod my head because it's coming from a reality that would only appeal to their own minds and only people with similar internal impressions, feelings, or thoughts could relate to it.


This makes a lot of sense, I like the mechanic analogy. An image that came to my mind as soon as I read that is a mechanic, looking at a pipe, wondering why it's shaped the way it is, and then taking a torch and bending it to the shape they think it should be. Ti users do the same thing but instead of a physical pipe it's a mental line of reasoning or logic.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Xcopy said:


> I am aware how the function works, but if you took my "Silly" explanation seriously, then it would imply that I believe all Ne users make entire movie scenes about every little matter they come across. Which I wouldn't find impossible, but I would also like to admit, this thread has brought me to notice that the two personality types that tend to use the functions I notice the most hung up on specific nitpicks are the ones I easily rub a particular way that is either annoyance or I just know how to push those specific buttons.
> 
> Ti still pointing out inconsistencies, and Si still hung up on matters that differ from their own specific impressions. Sorry, if I did rub anyone the wrong way.



Sure didn't rub me the wrong way, and thought I had a bit of silliness as well (well, at least ISTJ silliness).:dry: I almost used "WARNING WILL ROBINSON" instead, but figured most here are too young to get the reference.

I will say that the whole nostalgic/romantic view of the past that is often associated with Si never sits well with me, and that obviously came out in my post, but I had no ill intent towards you and your post whatsoever.:rugby:


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

spaceynyc said:


> which function is this closest to
> 
> "I see that they are advertising the glazed donut prominently in comparison to the other doughnuts. ah, I see what they're doing.. I suspect there's some kind of quota this restaurant has to fulfill and they have been struggling with it and had to resort to this as a result. interesting.."


This is how I work - it's abductive reasoning - the most common of all.

Make observations, then predictions for best-fit/simplest/most obvious conclusion.
i.e observe one donut is being advertised more than another, then off into theory land re: best-fit conclusion without any additional supporting evidence.

This kind of observation itself, would _spawn_ from Ti - which constantly measures and compares thing to each other and makes value-less judgments with regards to them.

I would suggest this process overall, would be a combination of Se (perceive the object lol), Ti (compare the donuts to each other and spot the differences) then Ni abstracting a best-fit conclusion based on these observations.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

> Ni: "In a way.. This doughnut is synonymous towards the cycles of life. A natural flow or progression towards an ever-looming future. Every bite we take as humans is bears true of our need to break the cycles that bind us towards this continuous chain of events. Maybe one day, we can shed the consistency and look forward towards a new future."


Ni is some trippy shit.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Xcopy said:


> *Si-*"This glazed doughnut reminds me of the other shop I used to hang around in, where they would add the frosting more ontop rather than coat the entire doughnut with sugar. Back when life was more.. simple. Better times, definitely better times."
> 
> Lesson: Si more or less relates back to impressionable sensations within their own experiences, from a way that seems romantic. This isn't to say that various other types or functions can't have their own expressions tempered from past experiences, this is more or less about internalized concrete experiences as opposed to the latter.


I do relate to this and can see myself thinking something along these lines, although I don't know that I'd necessarily think past experiences were better. I guess that'd just depend. But I've definitely had thoughts similar to all the other function's reactions too, lol. This is a really cute thread.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Ni: "In a way.. This doughnut is synonymous towards the cycles of life. A natural flow or progression towards an ever-looming future. Every bite we take as humans is bears true of our need to break the cycles that bind us towards this continuous chain of events. Maybe one day, we can shed the consistency and look forward towards a new future."
> 
> Ni is some trippy shit.


Does anybody really think/talk like this??? In real life?!!


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Bunniculla said:


> Does anybody really think/talk like this??? In real life?!!


To be honest, I'm an ISFJ and I think like this sometimes. It's not my default setting or anything, but it's not super uncommon for me, either.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Bunniculla said:


> Does anybody really think/talk like this??? In real life?!!


Well, the way Ni-doms describe Ni in the "Ni for Ne users" thread is more or less like Xcopy's silly explanation.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

jcal said:


> I will say that the whole nostalgic/romantic view of the past that is often associated with Si never sits well with me, and that obviously came out in my post, but I had no ill intent towards you and your post whatsoever.:rugby:


I figured it was that, because I know it is a hot button for Si-users, and made the assumption that we were quite aware by now that the generalization of that function, along with many others, were comical at this point at best.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> Does anybody really think/talk like this??? In real life?!!


It is a generalization, but I can admit I tend to think somewhat like this during my alone-times. During my more serious moments. Though I can understand how for you, that would seem like a foreign world.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Bunniculla said:


> Does anybody really think/talk like this??? In real life?!!


Yeah, though, to be fair, this isn't going to be how it is for all Ni doms, all of the time.

I'm pretending to be a Ti dom atm, but I'm an Ni dom, and this kind of thing wouldn't really cross my mind, unless it triggers something - which is kind of how Ni works, really (same with Si).

So unless the glazed donut evokes something inside me, it's just a glazed donut - I might shift to the more like what @spaceynyc said:



> "I see that they are advertising the glazed donut prominently in comparison to the other doughnuts. ah, I see what they're doing.. I suspect there's some kind of quota this restaurant has to fulfill and they have been struggling with it and had to resort to this as a result. interesting.."


That's more of a combination of Se-Ti-Ni, closer to where I'd be if I actually decided to focus my thoughts on the donut/s in the first place.

To be fair, my thoughts aren't really 'with us' so to speak, in looking at and ordering a glazed donut:


* *




I might look like I'm conversing with the person behind the counter and smiling/extraverting appropriately, but in my head my thoughts will be more like completely detached from reality, i.e imagining I'm playing basketball with my friend - but, after the summer, because it's too hot at the moment and I know he doesn't like the heat (neither do I) - maybe we could still shoot some hoops on those stormy days? We really should catch up, it's been a while.Can't wait to get a new job. 

Alongside this is basically my own internal background music + imagery (and internal 'sounds' i.e the basketball bouncing etc) to support all the dialogue i.e envisioning us shooting some hoops on a hot scorching day, seeing him not enjoying it, magically shifting it to be a darker, windy, stormy day and we're having more fun + imagining myself quitting my job without handing in a notice and the implications of that, as well as handing in my notice and giving 2 weeks in advance and the implications of that (most likely that they'd fire me on the spot anyway so what's the point) etc etc.




All of that basically while I'm just saying "yeah I'll take a glazed donut please"... "yeah paywave is good".. "cheers!"

I wouldn't say the Ni example provided is that much of a stretch - it's more grounded in reality than wherever the hell my brain is, haha.
To break my thoughts down, it would look something like the circular shape of the donut is what had me thinking of seeing my friend again - this would be because we used to play basketball together (the shape of the basketball ring is where the connection comes from, I guess).

The link to imagining I'm quitting my job would obviously be seeing my friend not enjoying himself playing basketball in the heat - I'm not enjoying myself at work, so I guess that feeling of dissatisfaction is the link between the two thoughts.

I'm not positive what functions would be at work here, but it feels like either Si or Ni in that my thoughts are removed from time itself - similar to the example provided (Ni) yet there is clearly a focus on my own subjective impressions - even my inner impressions of my own thoughts - which feels Si to me.

Sorry for rambling.
I just want to say the Ni example isn't too crazy, probably less out-there than it really is for some people.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> I figured it was that, because I know it is a hot button for Si-users, and made the assumption that we were quite aware by now that the generalization of that function, along with many others, were comical at this point at best.


I believe that kind of romantic nostalgia is actually something that can shine through when one prefers Ne, their version of Si takes on a more unconscious kind of wistfulness, as they don't live their life via Si, so when Si does creep in it probably feels strikingly powerful, enough for them to physically feel it.

For example imagine the douchebag ENTP who walks past someone he had a crush on like 15 years ago.
His Si is going to kick him in the gut, subjective impression overwhelmingly strong.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

@Turi

Okay, I'm trying to put myself in your (or Ni users) shoes. If I was looking at that doughnut, I'd probably be like...cool a doughnut. So you and Ni users tend to take mundane objects such as doughnuts and it just takes you to a seemingly related but not really related thought. Like basketball and doughnut are both round, somehow the doughnut's connection to the basketball is important enough to trigger this personal connection for you. Okay I can imagine that. 

Also, lol many people will be pseudo happy you're back to ISTP again.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Turi said:


> I wouldn't say the Ni example provided is that much of a stretch - it's more grounded in reality than wherever the hell my brain is, haha.
> To break my thoughts down, it would look something like the circular shape of the donut is what had me thinking of seeing my friend again - this would be because we used to play basketball together (the shape of the basketball ring is where the connection comes from, I guess).
> 
> The link to imagining I'm quitting my job would obviously be seeing my friend not enjoying himself playing basketball in the heat - I'm not enjoying myself at work, so I guess that feeling of dissatisfaction is the link between the two thoughts.


This reminds me of the fan example you gave in one of your threads. I can't remember myself ever thinking things like that, so I do think it's possible those are true examples of Ni. 

I think it's possible the OP example for Ni is more Pi in general, because I (an ISFJ) do sometimes have thoughts similar to that, and it doesn't seem nearly as disconnected as your fan or basketball examples.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Apparently I'm an Se dom when it comes to donuts. Actually I think I'm just hungry.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Turi said:


> I believe that kind of romantic nostalgia is actually something that can shine through when one prefers Ne, their version of Si takes on a more unconscious kind of wistfulness, as they don't live their life via Si, so when Si does creep in it probably feels strikingly powerful, enough for them to physically feel it.
> 
> For example imagine the douchebag ENTP who walks past someone he had a crush on like 15 years ago.
> His Si is going to kick him in the gut, subjective impression overwhelmingly strong.


Oh certainly, I would never say it doesn't exist, but to say that is the penultimate description of Si would just seem very silly to me, much like how I focused on only the comical aspects of Ne, and not the troubling behavior of how difficult it is to pick a side for Ne-dome whom can entertain and understand every side, not rush to judgement as fast, this is the main factor about Ne-doms I believe many talk about when the describe their willingness to play "devil's advocate".

Though, in the future, that is something to consider, that Ne-Si would probably place a more magical quality upon their Si, that makes it feel very impressionistic due to the exaggeration, but the many Si users I came across in life have "moments" like this as well. It confused me, so I spent a period of time looking up how each function manifested in various spots and then looked to see if there was an agreeable trend amongst other people who also looked up these functions and how they acted in various spots. My mom is a definite ISFJ, she works with her experiences, is over detailed focus to the point where if anything is out of place from how it usually is, she gets annoyed and overly worried, to say that Ne inferior fits her like a glove is an understatement. My father was ESTJ, and I can say making food for him was a pain in the ass, because he likes it one specific way, and if it's not done that way, he finds it weird and doesn't want it. Both tend tell me long stories about points in their lives, it was practically how they wanted to teach me lessons. 

I don't just see Si as focusing on past experiences, but more or less like a inner system builder that catalogs your processes and experiences to establish a core about what your comforts are and where did they come from. "I don't like eggplants, because the last time I tried eating them, they didn't taste good." Keep in mind, if Ne is higher then this, that statement I can easily see being followed by, "but I'm sure other people could make it better." The higher the Si, the stronger the bias becomes towards different experiences as opposed to more comfortable routines, is my perspective.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Bunniculla said:


> @Turi
> 
> Okay, I'm trying to put myself in your (or Ni users) shoes. If I was looking at that doughnut, I'd probably be like...cool a doughnut. So you and Ni users tend to take mundane objects such as doughnuts and it just takes you to a seemingly related but not really related thought. Like basketball and doughnut are both round, somehow the doughnut's connection to the basketball is important enough to trigger this personal connection for you. Okay I can imagine that.
> 
> Also, lol many people will be pseudo happy you're back to ISTP again.


Many people don't know what they're talking about. 
..and yes, that's exactly how it works, or at least how I work.
I might just be a total nutcase who's attempting to justify and explain away some kind of undiagnosed mental disability, though.




my melody said:


> This reminds me of the fan example you gave in one of your threads. I can't remember myself ever thinking things like that, so I do think it's possible those are true examples of Ni.
> 
> I think it's possible the OP example for Ni is more Pi in general, because I (an ISFJ) do sometimes have thoughts similar to that, and it doesn't seem nearly as disconnected as your fan or basketball examples.


You raise a good point.. see, I have trouble understanding that people _don't_ think this way and this manifests as nobody liking me IRL because I'm a weirdo (I'd smash 'em at Clash Royale so IDK what their problem is).


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Turi said:


> Yeah, though, to be fair, this isn't going to be how it is for all Ni doms, all of the time.
> 
> I'm pretending to be a Ti dom atm, but I'm an Ni dom, and this kind of thing wouldn't really cross my mind, unless it triggers something - which is kind of how Ni works, really (same with Si).
> 
> ...


I think this was a good example of how Ni looks when it's ahead of the stack as opposed to being directed by a function that stands before it.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Oh certainly, I would never say it doesn't exist, but to say that is the penultimate description of Si would just seem very silly to me, much like how I focused on only the comical aspects of Ne, and not the troubling behavior of how difficult it is to pick a side for Ne-dome whom can entertain and understand every side, not rush to judgement as fast, this is the main factor about Ne-doms I believe many talk about when the describe their willingness to play "devil's advocate".
> 
> Though, in the future, that is something to consider, that Ne-Si would probably place a more magical quality upon their Si, that makes it feel very impressionistic due to the exaggeration, but the many Si users I came across in life have "moments" like this as well. It confused me, so I spent a period of time looking up how each function manifested in various spots and then looked to see if there was an agreeable trend amongst other people who also looked up these functions and how they acted in various spots. My mom is a definite ISFJ, she works with her experiences, is over detailed focus to the point where if anything is out of place from how it usually is, she gets annoyed and overly worried, to say that Ne inferior fits her like a glove is an understatement. My father was ESTJ, and I can say making food for him was a pain in the ass, because he likes it one specific way, and if it's not done that way, he finds it weird and doesn't want it. Both tend tell me long stories about points in their lives, it was practically how they wanted to teach me lessons.
> 
> I don't just see Si as focusing on past experiences, but more or less like a inner system builder that catalogs your processes and experiences to establish a core about what your comforts are and where did they come from. "I don't like eggplants, because the last time I tried eating them, they didn't taste good." Keep in mind, if Ne is higher then this, that statement I can easily see being followed by, "but I'm sure other people could make it better." The higher the Si, the stronger the bias becomes towards different experiences as opposed to more comfortable routines, is my perspective.


Yeah.. I don't see Si as focusing on the past, either, I see it as focusing on the present - though, on it's focus is internal i.e focused on how the user perceives an object/person etc etc, rather than the object itself.

I do believe there is a link to the past, involved with Si, but I don't believe it's 'conscious' or something the user seeks to do, it just happens - i.e having an iced chocolate at a cafe, and thinking "ugh, nowhere near as good as the one from that little french cafe on the eplanade!!" (I recognise the inherent F judgment here btw) - there is no active focus on the past, I don't think they sit there and think "how does this compare to previous iced chocolates", rather this is immediate, under their radar, innate, natural, by default they compare/contrast the present with similar experiences from the past.. it's not a choice, not even a thought on their mind.
Inside their heads, I believe a lot of Si doms are probably listening to songs stuck on a loop.

For someone to actively seek out how things compared to the past, I feel like they'd be intentionally utilising their Si, i.e, not a natural preference.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

"Donuts are overrated. Is this what people consider a treat? I'd rather have sushi. Sushi won't mess up my blood sugar as much and it's not sticky and it's healthier. God, I love sushi."

The silly explanation for Ni cracked me up and now I'm hungry.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Xcopy said:


> I don't just see Si as focusing on past experiences, but *more or less like a inner system builder that catalogs your processes and experiences to establish a core about what your comforts are and where did they come from. "I don't like eggplants, because the last time I tried eating them, they didn't taste good." *Keep in mind, if Ne is higher then this, that statement I can easily see being followed by, "but I'm sure other people could make it better." *The higher the Si, the stronger the bias becomes towards different experiences as opposed to more comfortable routines, is my perspective.*



It's way more than just preference/comfort, especially when connected to food. Earlier I referenced my 'Si-alarm' - this alarm is at its absolute strongest.. and I mean STRONG as in the most unpleasant way imaginable... when it involves food that doesn't match up to expectations. 

Since a child, whenever I encounter food that tastes even the *slightest* bit off from my expectations, there is a nearly uncontrollable reflex to spit it out... just as if it was poisoned. Even if I eventually determine that I like the new version, that immediate reflexive reaction to the initial unexpected taste is one of repulsion. 

I'm now almost 62 years old and can still have that same reaction... although I can control it enough to not spit things out, the reaction remains strong and quite unpleasant. So when a high Si user seems reluctant to try new foods, it's not just about staying in their "comfort zone"... we just KNOW that, even it might eventually becomes our most favorite food ever, that initial reaction will NOT be a good one. Why on earth would we want to deliberately do that to ourselves?

This reaction always seems very instinctive to me, rather than learned. I've theorized (yes, we DO do that... when it relates to something "real" to us) that Si is rooted in a very primitive animal survival instinct... always on guard for potential threats in the environment. In the case of food, the instinct is particularly strong... you just can't ever swallow one of those poison berries!


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Turi said:


> Yeah.. I don't see Si as focusing on the past, either, I see it as focusing on the present - though, on it's focus is internal i.e focused on how the user perceives an object/person etc etc, rather than the object itself.
> 
> I do believe there is a link to the past, involved with Si, but I don't believe it's 'conscious' or something the user seeks to do, it just happens - i.e having an iced chocolate at a cafe, and thinking "ugh, nowhere near as good as the one from that little french cafe on the eplanade!!" (I recognise the inherent F judgment here btw) - there is no active focus on the past, I don't think they sit there and think "how does this compare to previous iced chocolates", rather this is immediate, under their radar, innate, natural, by default they compare/contrast the present with similar experiences from the past.. it's not a choice, not even a thought on their mind.
> Inside their heads, I believe a lot of Si doms are probably listening to songs stuck on a loop.
> ...


Yes, that would be what it appears like, when one observes Si from an outsider's perspective. I don't believe Se users go out of their way to consciously use Se either, because it's a perceiving function, but from watching the Se user/Si/Ni/Ne user, you start to notice certain traits or patterns. This is harder with the introverted functions admittedly, because they aren't necessarily expressed externally, they are done so through external functions, which gives them a filter, and much like how various Fi-users and Ti-users can have vastly different feelings and thoughts, it's not impossible to say that one's impressions can vastly differ from someone else's. 

(The F judgement made me laugh when I went back and looked at it.)


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

jcal said:


> It's way more than just preference/comfort, especially when connected to food. Earlier I referenced my 'Si-alarm' - this alarm is at its absolute strongest.. and *I mean STRONG as in the most unpleasant way imaginable... when it involves food that doesn't match up to expectations. *
> 
> *Since a child, whenever I encounter food that tastes even the *slightest* bit off from my expectations, there is a nearly uncontrollable reflex to spit it out... just as if it was poisoned. Even if I eventually determine that I like the new version, that immediate reflexive reaction to the initial unexpected taste is one of repulsion.
> *
> ...


Speaking of moments that feel foreign to me, the bold here is what I want to talk about, because it seems like such a strange sensation to me. I've managed to use the more opposite of it, eagerly diving into newer tastes and sensations because it was different, I didn't necessarily have the expectation of the food and how it needed to always align with my tastes, I was more inclined to enjoying the sensations the meal presented as a child. 

However, your last question intrigued me, because it flies in the face of a portion of humanity to me. People having comfort zoned isn't necessarily abstract or beyond our understanding. Why would someone deliberately do it? Because it feels good? It's safe, and it is completely secure and stable. This the reasoning, I hear from people, see from people, or at least the ones whom enjoy what they enjoy. Now, I am certain at some point in life, they would want differences, but then how do they deal with those differences? No one notices the flow of time until it passes, and while some people are eager to push beyond their boundaries, it wouldn't be right to say that every person deals with change the same way. Which to me seems similar to how those with Si operate in the face of change. Though, why you would consider I don't believe an ISTJ could theorize is beyond me. I mean, thinkers show emotion, and is highly possible, and I can be critical, but I don't see myself as a thinker as opposed to a feeler, so fair point.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

jcal said:


> It's way more than just preference/comfort, especially when connected to food. Earlier I referenced my 'Si-alarm' - this alarm is at its absolute strongest.. and I mean STRONG as in the most unpleasant way imaginable... when it involves food that doesn't match up to expectations.
> 
> Since a child, whenever I encounter food that tastes even the *slightest* bit off from my expectations, there is a nearly uncontrollable reflex to spit it out... just as if it was poisoned. Even if I eventually determine that I like the new version, that immediate reflexive reaction to the initial unexpected taste is one of repulsion.
> 
> ...


This is hardcore. Can't say I relate myself. I am sensitive to different tastes (coffee, in particular, I only drink when I brew it myself), but I am not that sensitive with food in general. I of course notice the difference in taste when something is cooked by different persons or even the same person in different moods, but unless the food legitimately tastes bad, I eat it just fine.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Apparently I'm both Si and Se.

Nice!


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Apparently I'm both Si and Se.
> 
> Nice!


Can't say you're not S. lol


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

My train of thought upon contemplating the donut, as postulated:

Ooh, that looks good! Me want. Wait, how many calories am I into my budget today? (Does a rough guesstimate.) Damn, better decline that donut. They might be upset about me not wanting it, so I should be sure to be gracious. Self-deprecating humor, lots of embarrassed smiling. Wait, I haven't made donuts in a while. I bought those pans so I could bake them, instead of frying them. Fried donuts taste great, but the calories are not my friend. Baking, I could make them lighter, easier to enjoy without a lot of guilt. Gotta keep it up so that I can reach that goal eventually. That donut is an albatross, circling the ship. Can't shoot it, no matter how much I might want to. Let it fly away instead, keep my hand on the tiller. Smooth sailing, that way. Sigh, it does smell damn good, though. Don't worry about it, I can make some donuts later this week. Maybe with a lemon glaze. That'll be good. And I could even share them with my aunt and cousin. That could cheer them up a bit. Heaven knows they need that, since uncle passed. But damnation, that donut smells and looks soooo good. Walk away now, it's for the best.

All that flashed through my gourd pretty darn fast when I put myself into your scenario. I dunno, thought it might be interesting to share. Also, the struggle is real. Frustrating, and real.


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

Xcopy said:


> Ti still pointing out inconsistencies


If you meant me, I was totally just joking.

I just really like doughnuts.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Heat Mirage said:


> If you meant me, I was totally just joking.
> 
> I just really like doughnuts.


I didn't say it wasn't a joke, but I did admit that you Ti-doms would bring it up faster than I would, I would just think it. lol


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Igor said:


> My train of thought upon contemplating the donut, as postulated:
> 
> Ooh, that looks good! Me want. Wait, how many calories am I into my budget today? (Does a rough guesstimate.) Damn, better decline that donut. They might be upset about me not wanting it, so I should be sure to be gracious. Self-deprecating humor, lots of embarrassed smiling. Wait, I haven't made donuts in a while. I bought those pans so I could bake them, instead of frying them. Fried donuts taste great, but the calories are not my friend. Baking, I could make them lighter, easier to enjoy without a lot of guilt. Gotta keep it up so that I can reach that goal eventually. That donut is an albatross, circling the ship. Can't shoot it, no matter how much I might want to. Let it fly away instead, keep my hand on the tiller. Smooth sailing, that way. Sigh, it does smell damn good, though. Don't worry about it, I can make some donuts later this week. Maybe with a lemon glaze. That'll be good. And I could even share them with my aunt and cousin. That could cheer them up a bit. Heaven knows they need that, since uncle passed. But damnation, that donut smells and looks soooo good. Walk away now, it's for the best.
> 
> All that flashed through my gourd pretty darn fast when I put myself into your scenario. I dunno, thought it might be interesting to share. Also, the struggle is real. Frustrating, and real.


Oh, that sad feel when Ni has no direction is just roaming free and dragging a set of functions along for the ride.


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

Xcopy said:


> Oh, that sad feel when Ni has no direction is just roaming free and dragging a set of functions along for the ride.


Ha! And thus the sad truth of my day to day life is laid bare upon the altar for all to see. Why do people want to be Ni doms, again? Sigh. What I'd pay to be able to not overanalyze every. Little. Miserable. Thing. All. The. Time.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Igor said:


> Ha! And thus the sad truth of my day to day life is laid bare upon the altar for all to see. Why do people want to be Ni doms, again? Sigh. What I'd pay to be able to not overanalyze every. Little. Miserable. Thing. All. The. Time.


It's not a very useful function, in every day life, imo.

It gets awkward, I mean, endangers my marriage - I'll just be sitting there totally in my own world and when the hilarity begins its difficult to stop, my wife has thought in a few occasions that I was laughing at her.

When it creeps in (all the time) in every day conversation like going to the shops or ordering a pizza, it's just ridiculous, I'll imagine I'm like some prank caller extraordinaire and I'll have so many tasty lines to drop - then the person picks up and I'm basically gritting my teeth as hard as I can to stop the laughter because whatever is happening in my head is teh lulz and I'm just trying to order a pizza.

I mean I'll call up and in my head, I'm pranking them from a TV show but the stage is like an opera theatre - this prank call is serious business and is one a the whole audience will see - so I'll ask for the Hawaiian pizza irl and in my head the audience is booing me and telling me I should have went the pepperoni, that the tasty dish, taze-T tell her voice is taze-T why would I say that? I wouldn't. Say it. No. Just do it. No she'll know it's a prank call. It's not a prank call you're just ordering a pizza, why do you make it so awkward all the time? 
"classic crust is fine, thanks"


lol

Such a handy function when dealing with customer credit card details..


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> *Ne*: "This glazed doughnut, would be so much better.. If there were, like, little sprinkles added on them? Or like what if this doughnut was like the last doughnut in the world? And like-Visualizes an entire movie scene with twists and turns about the doughnut.* And at the end one of the twists is, that the friend whom was with me for throughout the chase betrayed me just to get it and we're at a Mexican stand-off with hand-guns both pointed at each other?"
> 
> Lesson: Ne takes possibilities and* exaggerates them*, it loves explores various different concepts, and accepts a variety of different perspectives and seeks to explore every one of them.


Watchu mean exaggerate?! We only speak the truths unseen, and that's called giving things a better use, thank you!

(pretty nice post, btw, appreciate the effort)


* *




please change your profile picture


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Igor said:


> Ha! And thus the sad truth of my day to day life is laid bare upon the altar for all to see. Why do people want to be Ni doms, again? Sigh. What I'd pay to be able to not overanalyze every. Little. Miserable. Thing. All. The. Time.


Honestly? All the introverted functions don't seem all that great to have as dominant, not from my perspective, anyways. It is not that they are bad functions, no such thing, but I think the extroverted functions are far more useful in the every day life.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> It's not a very useful function, in every day life, imo.
> 
> It gets awkward, I mean, endangers my marriage - I'll just be sitting there totally in my own world and when the hilarity begins its difficult to stop, my wife has thought in a few occasions that I was laughing at her.
> 
> ...


Damn boy, you crazy. That’s the craziest explanation of Ni I’ve read on here yet.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Igor said:


> Ha! And thus the sad truth of my day to day life is laid bare upon the altar for all to see. Why do people want to be Ni doms, again? Sigh. *What I'd pay to be able to not overanalyze every. Little. Miserable. Thing. All. The. Time.*


This phrase was far too relate able for me.


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

Turi said:


> Such a handy function when dealing with customer credit card details..





Hugging Wabbits said:


> Honestly? All the introverted functions don't seem all that great to have as dominant, not from my perspective, anyways. It is not that they are bad functions, no such thing, but I think the extroverted functions are far more useful in the every day life.


I work with cattle, and I can't tell you how many times I have "oh crap" moments, where I'm suddenly forced out of my own head so as to avoid having a 1,200+ lb. animal playfully smear me up against a fence, or worse. It's jarring, and always oddly hilarious to me. Not to anyone who's watching what's basically an extrapolated Three Stooges sketch with quadrupeds, but I always get a chuckle from it. There's something about those wake up moments that are strangely exhilarating.

When I was young I craved being able to take action, of any kind. I'm a big guy, I could've played football, but it wasn't fun for me after about the first five minutes. "Why am I being slammed into while wandering around in my mind? What do you mean I have to watch what everyone else is doing? People enjoy this?!" Sigh. Luckily I've taken up cooking and baking as an occasional passtime, hence the donut scenario being so darn easy to step into. I wish I could doppel myself into a Se or Te dominant, for like two, three hours. Just to see what it would be like in the real world, rather than the confines of my endless scenarios.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> Watchu mean exaggerate?! We only speak the truths unseen, and that's called giving things a better use, thank you!
> 
> (pretty nice post, btw, appreciate the effort)
> 
> ...


Thank you and ofcourse you tell the truth. 

Also, I think you mean my avatar? Unless you watched my profile picture.. which I have not changed in a very long time, admittedly.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Turi said:


> It's not a very useful function, in every day life, imo.
> 
> It gets awkward, I mean, endangers my marriage - I'll just be sitting there totally in my own world and when the hilarity begins its difficult to stop, my wife has thought in a few occasions that I was laughing at her.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the exact thought process I had when creating this thread.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Thank you and ofcourse you tell the truth.
> 
> Also, I think you mean my avatar? Unless you watched my profile picture.. which I have not changed in a very long time, admittedly.


I personally don't like (modern) anime, so I'm just messing with you.
But if you change it you'll be in my list of "liked" peeps so your Fe would probably like that, eh? :wink:


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

That is the best avatar Xcopy has had yet. It is weeby, but not that weeby.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> I personally don't like (modern) anime, so I'm just messing with you.
> But if you change it you'll be in my list of "liked" peeps so your Fe would probably like that, eh? :wink:


Well, I could, but I love Aisha too much, unfortunately. >> I love her determined expression. 




Hugging Wabbits said:


> That is the best avatar Xcopy has had yet. It is weeby, but not that weeby.


Hugging it's not weeby, she is adorable. ;-;


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Hugging it's not weeby, she is adorable. ;-;


I'm a fake weeb


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Hugging it's not weeby, she is adorable. ;-;


It is common to associate anime-styled avatars with weebiness, and I am "guilty" of that. I think you avatar is pretty. 

The avatars you had before, not so much.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> It is common to associate anime-styled avatars with weebiness, and I am "guilty" of that. I think you avatar is pretty.
> 
> The avatars you had before, not so much.


It's funny, because the character comes from a game. Though it uses anime as an influence, so point still taken.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I'm a fake weeb


It's a good show, to be fair to you.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Xcopy said:


> *Ni*: "In a way.. This doughnut is synonymous towards the cycles of life. A natural flow or progression towards an ever-looming future. Every bite we take as humans is bears true of our need to break the cycles that bind us towards this continuous chain of events. Maybe one day, we can shed the consistency and look forward towards a new future."


Me talking to the waitress/waitor when s/he ask(s) _how's the food_.


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

I absolutely relate to the functions for ISTP in this, even Fe sometimes. Unless it were a new type of doughnut completely I would hit Se first, then probably the Ti would kick in halfway through to evaluate the situation. In gauging new situations the introverted functions probably have the first say.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> It's funny, because the character comes from a game. Though it uses anime as an influence, so point still taken.


It is more about the look, art style, expression and stuff than the actual origins. I mean no offense, by the way. As long as one isn't using explicit/sexually questionable pictures as their avatar, I have no reasons to bitch about it.

By the way, check my new "type me" thread, if you feel like it.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Me talking to the waitress/waitor when s/he ask(s) _how's the food_.


Spare me your sarcasm.. lol


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> It is more about the look, art style, expression and stuff than the actual origins. I mean no offense, by the way. As long as one isn't using explicit/sexually questionable pictures as their avatar, I have no reasons to bitch about it.
> 
> By the way, check my new "type me" thread, if you feel like it.


Oh? Are you wavering on INFP now?


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Oh? Are you wavering on INFP now?


It was my original type, what I got in tests and stuff, when I was much younger. It seems clear I use Si, Fi and Te, just trying to sort the order now.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> It was my original type, what I got in tests and stuff, when I was much younger. It seems clear I use Si, Fi and Te, just trying to sort the order now.


I see. Well, I was aware of the axis you were on as far as the functions go.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

jcal said:


> *Si-* "WARNING... WARNING... This glazed doughnut is different than expected."
> 
> For me, as a SiTe ISTJ, the Si comparison really starts and ends with "this is different than my archetypal doughnut". There is NEVER any "this reminds me of..." in terms of specific locations/incidences, etc., or (especially) nostalgic/romantic longings for the "old" doughnut. There is never any presumptive favoring of the old over the new... just an "alarm" that something is, indeed, new or different and warrants additional investigation/vetting. Si will also provide Te with referential details about the archetypal doughnut to support Te in understanding the new doughnut and determining its positive and negative qualities relative to the reference doughnut. NOTHING from Si directly/inherently/unilaterally precludes the new doughnut from being determined as better and becoming the new archetype.
> 
> ...


I'm going to post just to say I completely agree on this, I think it's the N types in general that imagine Si to be that weird way. 

Btw where I differ is, I don't think I'd say I have *one* archetypal doughnut. That wouldn't be refined enough to me from a sensory pov. I mean sure you can make a very abstract general draft of the typical attributes of a doughnut but that's going to be quite removed from the sensory details, too N-ish if I were to start from that. It's not the way I look at things. For me the more sensory detail available in front of me, the faster my processing, and the more abstract-general the category/template/drawing/etc is that I am to look at, the slower. So I instead have many sensory templates available for the "doughnut" category already - where the category is what's more general, like above, yes, and that's more like the end conclusion, rather than what I'd start from (S>N). 

So I just simply notice all the details in one and just simply know/"feel" what it is like compared to all the sensory templates. I call it "look and see" because it's immediate usually, as long as I am already familiar with a topic/area. If completely unfamiliar with the type of thing then yeah I will take some time absorbing and arranging some of the details. I will have some of it available for use right away though for things like basic manipulations of objects inside the new situation (or in the case of new type of object or new complex object) and for navigation in general.




Bunniculla said:


> I was going to post something along the lines of this, but couldn't form the right words yet. I agree though, I don't think I would ever think of the doughnut in terms of "this reminds me of..." and develop romantic nostalgia over it lol. More like, "hmm this doughnut is bigger than expected. It's actually tastier than expected. I am pleasantly surprised". Which pretty much is what you're saying about the expected archetype of a doughnut. ISTJs tend to compare and contrast things a lot in order to form a conclusion of it.


How do you set what's expected...? There are so many different kinds of doughnuts and not that many of my own expectations are set there so I don't really expect something completely specific. I just sense what the current "instance" of the doughnut is like ("look and see") and then I know where to place it in between all the other ones. I don't pay too much conscious attention to this in most cases, it's an immediate process and isn't even verbal much (that'd slow it down if I tried to verbalize it all).

Now if it was some job where I'd have to check for predetermined standards, I could do that fine down to the last detail and aligned by what's to be expected then, based on an objective. With the doughnut not much of an objective like that lol beyond basics like it should not look weird suspicious etc and whether it's a type of doughnut I would dislike or a type I really really favour (again determined very quickly). Specifically with doughnuts tho' I don't have a favourite or a "hated" type. More relaxed there than in the strict job.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Xcopy said:


> I am aware how the function works, but if you took my "Silly" explanation seriously, then it would imply that I believe all Ne users make entire movie scenes about every little matter they come across. Which I wouldn't find impossible, but I would also like to admit, this thread has brought me to notice that the two personality types that tend to use the functions I notice the most hung up on specific nitpicks are the ones I easily rub a particular way that is either annoyance or I just know how to push those specific buttons.
> 
> Ti still pointing out inconsistencies, and Si still hung up on matters that differ from their own specific impressions. Sorry, if I did rub anyone the wrong way.


It's not like thinking that Ne users make movie scenes about everything. The way Si was described here is just completely not relatable. The only thing I can relate to is "they would add the frosting more ontop rather than coat the entire doughnut with sugar". I would *not* waste time on thinking about things that at best are tangentially related to the current situation.

"Si still hung up on matters that differ from their own specific impressions" - you could claim every single disagreement anywhere on this forum or in life comes from this motive lol.

And were you typing @jcal an INTP or ISFJ? :shocked:




Xcopy said:


> *Se-* "Woah, that glazed doughnut looks good, and it smells really nice. It feels really warm too, this is a hot doughnut! -Eats Doughnut-
> 
> Lesson: Se notices things, and may or may not participate in them, depending on it's placement in stack. If Dom-Se, it then resorts to it's inner judging/decision making function to decide the next step.


Got this but not impulsive like this, just when very hungry.




> *Si-*"This glazed doughnut reminds me of the other shop I used to hang around in, where they would add the frosting more ontop rather than coat the entire doughnut with sugar. Back when life was more.. simple. Better times, definitely better times."
> 
> Lesson: Si more or less relates back to impressionable sensations within their own experiences, from a way that seems romantic. This isn't to say that various other types or functions can't have their own expressions tempered from past experiences, this is more or less about internalized concrete experiences as opposed to the latter.


Nope not this. I would dislike some changes where I have expectations/preferences but not to this degree about small things lol. I'll adjust faster than that.

The only thing I can relate to here is "they would add the frosting more ontop rather than coat the entire doughnut with sugar". I would *not* waste time on thinking about things that at best are tangentially related to the current situation.




> *Ne*: "This glazed doughnut, would be so much better.. If there were, like, little sprinkles added on them? Or like what if this doughnut was like the last doughnut in the world? And like-Visualizes an entire movie scene with twists and turns about the doughnut.* And at the end one of the twists is, that the friend whom was with me for throughout the chase betrayed me just to get it and we're at a Mexican stand-off with hand-guns both pointed at each other?"
> 
> Lesson: Ne takes possibilities and exaggerates them, it loves explores various different concepts, and accepts a variety of different perspectives and seeks to explore every one of them.


This one made me sick, didn't even read to the end.




> *Ni*: "In a way.. This doughnut is synonymous towards the cycles of life. A natural flow or progression towards an ever-looming future. Every bite we take as humans is bears true of our need to break the cycles that bind us towards this continuous chain of events. Maybe one day, we can shed the consistency and look forward towards a new future."
> 
> Lesson: Ni takes impressions through symbolic flows of subconsciousness, and applies an abstract meaning towards them. The doughnut isn't just a doughnut, it represents something beyond what the eye has seen.


Nice sound to this one but over my head. It can seem... too intangible. Wondering if the concept is even valid when it gets too intangible. Weirds me out at that point. And inability to handle or work with the concept due to the issue of this validity.




> *Fi*: "This doughnut is tasty and I want it."
> 
> Lesson: Fi focuses more or on it's own decision making. How it feels about the doughnut is more important than other's opinion.


Got this.




> *Fe*:"So this is the glaze doughnut so many other people were talking about."
> 
> Lesson: Fe is interested/focused on in a shared, collective experience. Keep in mind, it doesn't necessarily mean they want to do what everyone else does, but that what other people enjoy is something they are aware of.


Not a familiar approach to me, again.




> *Ti*: "This is a glazed doughnut.. How do they make these things?"
> 
> Lesson: Ti is interested in what makes up the doughnut and how it is constructed. Not necessarily focused on facts, but more or less curious about its own thought processes.


The question/pondering here makes me sick again. What's the point, no goal with this.




> *Te*: "Why is there frosting on top of this doughnut, as opposed to under it as well? That way, you wouldn't have to worry about biting a bland spot? Especially, considering that 95% of people enjoy eating them in such a way."
> 
> Lesson: Te is more about efficiency and effectiveness, taking every bit of the doughnut into consideration, and focused on utilization.


This is more relatable to a point. I will not always think about this and I might not think of other people with this but sometimes yes.


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

> Fi: "This doughnut is tasty and I want it."
> 
> Ne: "This glazed doughnut, would be so much better.. If there were, like, little sprinkles added on them? Or like what if this doughnut was like the last doughnut in the world? And like-Visualizes an entire movie scene with twists and turns about the doughnut.* And at the end one of the twists is, that the friend whom was with me for throughout the chase betrayed me just to get it and we're at a Mexican stand-off with hand-guns both pointed at each other?"


I can relate.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

To be honest, the Ni description also goes over my head. I don't stare at food and ponder about the meaning of the universe. 

@grumpytiger


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> How do you set what's expected...? There are so many different kinds of doughnuts and not that many of my own expectations are set there so I don't really expect something completely specific. I just sense what the current "instance" of the doughnut is like ("look and see") and then I know where to place it in between all the other ones. I don't pay too much conscious attention to this in most cases, it's an immediate process and isn't even verbal much (that'd slow it down if I tried to verbalize it all).
> 
> Now if it was some job where I'd have to check for predetermined standards, I could do that fine down to the last detail and aligned by what's to be expected then, based on an objective. With the doughnut not much of an objective like that lol beyond basics like it should not look weird suspicious etc and whether it's a type of doughnut I would dislike or a type I really really favour (again determined very quickly). Specifically with doughnuts tho' I don't have a favourite or a "hated" type. More relaxed there than in the strict job.


I tried to examine how I came to my conclusion from my original quote, hmm. I wouldn't say that I actually compare today's doughnut to a doughnut from 2 months ago. It's not that detailed and specific. Although I might do that if I had just eaten a doughnut yesterday, but that's probably not function related. What I'm trying to portray is more of an object categorization that has been done all in the background and is a combination of countless objects. There isn't any specific pink, fluffy doughnut with sprinkles that comes to mind. So actually, I can't explain what exactly the basis of these expectations are from. They just exist? I'm pretty sure there are concrete reasons for this, but I can't consciously remember/know what they are. Somehow in the end result, I just find myself comparing and expecting things a lot.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

spaceynyc said:


> which function is this closest to
> 
> "I see that they are advertising the glazed donut prominently in comparison to the other doughnuts. ah, I see what they're doing.. I suspect there's some kind of quota this restaurant has to fulfill and they have been struggling with it and had to resort to this as a result. interesting.."


INFP..or INTP


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

jetser said:


> INFP..or INTP


what makes you think it's Ne


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

spaceynyc said:


> what makes you think it's Ne


These kind of speculations I always associate with Ne.
Ni is more about noticing a pattern. _"I suspect there's some kind of quota.."_ is not a pattern. It's a speculation.
Ne arrives at a bigger thing from a small thing.

Ni would be like: _"ah, I see what they're doing.. that's why we need tighter advertising laws.."_ or something like that.

When you're branching out of the situation is Ne.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

jetser said:


> These kind of speculations I always associate with Ne.
> Ni is more about noticing a pattern. _"I suspect there's some kind of quota.."_ is not a pattern. It's a speculation.
> Ne arrives at a bigger thing from a small thing.
> 
> ...


gotcha..
now when you say "that's why need tighter advertising laws" wouldn't that be Ne as well, because you're also branching out to another situation [i.e. advertising laws]

to me saying I suspect "there's some kind of quota" sounds like a form of pattern recognition because the pattern is that businesses place emphasis on certain products to create more sales/fill a quota. more like closing in on whats happening rather than branching out.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

spaceynyc said:


> gotcha..
> now when you say "that's why need tighter advertising laws" wouldn't that be Ne as well, because you're also branching out to another situation [i.e. advertising laws]
> 
> to me saying I suspect "there's some kind of quota" sounds like a form of pattern recognition because the pattern is that businesses place emphasis on certain products to create more sales/fill a quota. more like closing in on whats happening rather than branching out.


_"there's some kind of quota"_ is something you assume (in this case)

_"we need tighter advertising laws"_ is something you've arrived as a solution

Ni makes conncetions between the now and the future, and is consequential to the future.


also, the comparison between the different doughnuts is usually Si.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> I tried to examine how I came to my conclusion from my original quote, hmm. I wouldn't say that I actually compare today's doughnut to a doughnut from 2 months ago. It's not that detailed and specific. Although I might do that if I had just eaten a doughnut yesterday, but that's probably not function related. What I'm trying to portray is more of an object categorization that has been done all in the background and is a combination of countless objects. There isn't any specific pink, fluffy doughnut with sprinkles that comes to mind. So actually, I can't explain what exactly the basis of these expectations are from. They just exist? I'm pretty sure there are concrete reasons for this, but I can't consciously remember/know what they are. Somehow in the end result, I just find myself comparing and expecting things a lot.


I see. I don't just do categorization that's a combination of countless objects. I mean I am a human so I do that more abstract categorizing too, but I also have the more specific sensory templates like I described in my above post. Again, all humans will have that to a degree I am sure. I just have the preference towards the latter more and the abstract level is only a final result, not where I start from.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

jetser said:


> _"there's some kind of quota"_ is something you assume (in this case)
> 
> _"we need tighter advertising laws"_ is something you've arrived as a solution
> 
> ...


I believe Ni can exist solely in the present as well. whenever a subconscious pattern pops up to the surface to apply to whats going on presently, I believe that's Ni. It doesn't always have to link to the future unless that's the agenda which it isn't always that

and the comparison between the donuts, was done just by seeing the advertisements when walking in the store. it was compared based on what existed in that moment


----------

